# Can the lab see THC in my blood if they aren't testing for it?



## 420lover (Apr 30, 2009)

I work for a hospital and I have to have a blood test to see if I'm immune to chicken pox, can they see the THC in my blood or would they have to do a separate test for that?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 30, 2009)

Good question but I think they need to look for it.  I've smoked all my life and looking back on all the routine blood tests I've taken for physicals over the years, never a peep from the doc.  And my last dr was a pain in the ... all he did was beat me up for the "excess liver enzyme" levels.  If he said seen thc in my blood, I would have heard about it.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 30, 2009)

It costs money to test for each thing in blood, so they only test what they need to to get the job the job done, you're safe man...


----------

